# Curing and milling pecan wood



## ceecee (Dec 7, 2009)

Hello,

I'm new to this site and to woodworking in general and am looking for some "seasoned" advice from folks in the know. We recently had a magnificent old, dead pecan tree cut down and most of it has now been milled into 2" planks. The tree was 53" in diameter so we have a lot to work with!

We want to use the wood for the study and foyer floors in our new house but can't get a clear answer on several issues:
1. how long does the wood need to cure (it's stored in a covered but open ended metal building)?
2. how wide can I make my planks before cupping occurs (we have some boards up to 26" inches wide)?
3. does the wood need to be undermounted with plywood to provide stability?
Any other tips or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. We are also going to be making a dining room table and other smaller tables so any suggestions along that line would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

#1) Your location is a big factor on "how long" (and you did not mention where you are) If you live in an arrid area it is going to dry faster obviously. Here in Illinois 2" will take 2 summers to air dry to 10-12% (doesn't do much drying in the winter, frozen solid)

#2)Make/leave them as wide as possible…then after they dry rip them to remove any cup, if it even happens. I see no need to rip them now, if they cup as narrower lumber then what ?

You studied up on proper stacking/stickering of green wood right so you don't have unneeded problems air drying ?


----------



## ceecee (Dec 7, 2009)

Daren,

Thanks for the input. We are located near Houston so the humidity is usually close to 95% - although freezing is definitely a problem so we should have the benefit of winter drying time.

We have the slabs stacked with 1" shims every 2" or so - the mill that cut the lumber has provided pretty detailed instructions for us to follow.


----------



## Manasseh (Sep 23, 2010)

ceecee, 
I'm just seeing this pecan blog. I know it was a whle back. I used to live in the houston area. Just bring that pecan up here and I will take care of that for you


----------

